# WOrld war 1 "War at Sea"



## Torch (Jun 17, 2014)

World War I in Photos: The War at Sea - The Atlantic

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 17, 2014)

Awesome pics! Ok was I the only one that thought it would have been humorous if the gun the car was on fired?????


----------



## Shinpachi (Jun 20, 2014)

A Russian battleship looks cool


----------



## nuuumannn (Jun 20, 2014)

Brilliant picture Shinpachi.

Photo 29 was not taken at Harwich; the German High Seas Fleet, of which this is a Kaiser Class battleship surrendered in the Firth of Forth on 21 November 1918 to Adm Beatty on board the battleship Queen Elizabeth during what the British called Operation ZZ. Only German submarines and some topedo boat destroyers surrendered at Harwich. This photo was taken from the North Sea Class airship N.S.7, the device at right is a floatation bag mounted below one of its engine cars.


----------

